# EASY INNOCENCE and DOUBLEBACK News



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello, all. I have just joined the forum. I write crime fiction thrillers and two of my 6 novels are EASY INNOCENCE and DOUBLEBACK. The Kindle prices of both have just been reduced by my publisher to $1.99 each. If you're into dark crime fiction with a female protagonist, I hope you'll check them out.



















PS I haven't quite gotten the hang of inserting book covers yet. Advice would be welcome. Thanks. 
Libby Fischer Hellmann

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards, Libby.

You will need to start your own thread for your book. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1819.0.html
Here's the link for the guidelines for our authors.

Hope you enjoy our forum as much as we do.
deb


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's a bit more about the two books:

DOUBLEBACK: A thriller that pairs both my series protagonists, Ellie Foreman and Georgia Davis, in a journey that starts in Chicago, sweeps through Wisconsin, and ends in an Arizona border town. Some of the issues addressed include kidnapping, bank fraud, security contractors, and illegal immigration.

EASY INNOCENCE: A dark crime fiction novel that deals with high school girls and the lengths they go to be accepted by their peers. This has proven to be a great book club read.

There is much more about each book, including excerpts and reviews, both at Amazon and my website: http://libbyhellmann.com


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, all. Thought you might like to see some review blurbs for DOUBLEBACK and EASY INNOCENCE. They are still available on Kindle (and Smashwords) for $1.99 each. I hope you'll take a look. THanks.

EASY INNOCENCE

"Hellmann brings to life the reality of hazing and bullying among teenage girls in a story with enough twists and turns to keep you reading to the end. Highly recommended."
—Library Journal (starred review)

"Just what's needed in a mystery... Depth of characterization sets this new entry apart from a crowded field."
—Kirkus Reviews

"Exciting plot development and a strong heroine... If you enjoy gritty noir mysteries, this one is highly recommended."
—Midwest Book Review

"A fast-paced mystery... (Georgia) is a principled, compassionate character, determined to do the right thing, even if it doesn't follow conventional assumptions..."
—Booklist

"There's a new no-nonsense female private detective in town: Georgia Davis, a former cop who is tough and smart enough to give even the legendary V.I. Warshawski a run for her money... Hellmann knows how to distill the essence of a character in a few unadorned but dead-right sentences."
—Dick Adler, Chicago Tribune | Read full review

"This is a very twisted tale with some extremely unsavory characters—and it's hard to put down!"
—Mary Helen Becker, Capital Times (Madison, WI)


DOUBLEBACK

"Hellmann's new book is one tough cookie... Hellmann has combined her two protagonists into one strong and moving novel."
—Dick Adler, The Rap Sheet | Read full review 

"Teaming up two strong, intelligent lead characters makes for a rich, suspenseful story...The result is a quick-moving story that leaves readers hoping that Georgia and Ellie will team up again." 
—Oline Cogdill, Mystery Scene

"Taut suspense...Hellmann skillfully juggles disparate threads of bank fraud, extortion, drugs and illegal immigration." 
-- Publishers Weekly

"Hellmann has' indisputably crossed the line into the realm of great crime fiction writers."


-- CrimeSpree Magazine


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

More about the Kindle versions of DOUBLEBACK AND EASY INNOCENCE

-- They're still at $1.99 each!

-- DOUBLEBACK was chosen by the Great Lakes Booksellers Assn as one of their Fall '09 "Great Reads"

-- EASY INNOCENCE won the 2008 Best PI Novel at the Love is Murder Conference



















-- Finally, two other Ellie Foreman mysteries will be on Kindle by April 15! More about them later.

Thanks, all.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, Libby, you just moved up on my TBR list. I love gritty crime fiction with female protags. Speaking of which, I read Gillian Flynn's Sharp Objects and enjoyed it, but Dark Places may be too dark for me. Anybody recommend it?
L.J.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce that ALL of my Ellie Foreman novels are now available on Kindle!

For those who don't know my series, Ellie is a video producer and single mother with a teenage daughter and senior citizen father. She lives in the Chicago area and is predisposed to finding dark situations. The books are not cozy -- in fact suspense/thrillers are what I love to write and read -- but Ellie does have a wry sense of humor and is apt to drink the occasional bottle of wine. 
AN EYE FOR MURDER, the first in the series, was nominated for an Anthony (Best First), and the others have won awards as well. The four titles are:


































I hope you'll check them out.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, All. Thought you might like to see a couple of videos:

The DOUBLEBACK Video Trailer




Enjoy!

Btw, DOUBLEBACK AND EASY INNOCENCE are just $2.99 each on Kindle. And stay tuned. Some exciting news is coming soon.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

First Paragraphs:








EASY INNOCENCE:
Long after she moved on, she would remember the smells. Her eyes, she kept closed - she'd never been a watcher, and most of the time there wasn't anything worth looking at. But the smells were always there. Sometimes she made a game out of it. She could usually tag them by their aftershave. Brut. Old Spice. The man who reeked of Opium. Those were easy. It was when they didn't bother to clean up, when their greasy hair or body odor or foul breath made her gag, that it got hard. Then she stopped playing the game and took shallow breaths through her mouth.








DOUBLEBACK:
Panic has a way of defining an individual. It scrapes the soul bare, strips away pretense, reveals the core of the human spirit. It's hard to dissemble when fear crawls up your throat, your heart stampedes like a herd of wild animals, and your skin burns with the prickly-heat of terror. For the six people thrown together in a Loop office building on a hot June day, the moments they shared would reveal parts of themselves they had not known existed.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Some exciting news here! DOUBLEBACK and EASY INNOCENCE are finally up digitally on the Barnes and Noble website (in addition to Kindle). Thanks to Smashwords for making it possible.

You can find them at http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Doubleback/Libby-Fischer-Hellmann/e/2940000805640/?itm=2&USRI=doubleback

and

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Easy-Innocence/Libby-Fischer-Hellmann/e/2940000805657/?itm=1&USRI=easy+innocence


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

In addition to EASY INNOCENCE and DOUBLEBACK, I've just put up a new offering:

NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Vol. 1 and Vol. 2

They're a collection of my short stories, all previously published, with introductions by William Kent Krueger and J.A. Konrath. They are on Kindle and Smashwords

VOlume 1 is here:http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-Does-Noir-ebook/dp/B003NE6E32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277136592&sr=1-1

Volume 2 is herehttp://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-intro-Konrath-ebook/dp/B003NHT4UE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I hope you'll check them out!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that I will be participating in the Barnes and Noble Mystery Bookclub next week. I hope you'll drop by and visit. Comments and questions are welcome!

Just go to http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Mystery/bd-p/MysteryGen and look for the thread with my name.

Also, NICE GIRL DOES NOIR has just shown up on the B&N website! (In addition to Kindle, of course) How cool is that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Libby, though a little late ,  and congratulations on your books!

Since this is your official welcome, here's a quick run down of the rules for you, though you may have seen this posted elsewhere.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wanted to remind you (if it isn't sacrilege to mention it) that I'm "guest authoring" at the B&N Online Mystery Book Club this week. Happy to chat if you're so inclined.

http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Mystery/Please-welcome-author-LIBBY-FISCHER-HELLMANN/m-p/563865#U563865


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Newsflash!

I just dropped the price of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Volume 2 to $2.99. Hope that will encourage some of you to try it. It's really not bad, if you like crime fiction short stories. Really. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-intro-Konrath-ebook/dp/B003NHT4UE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279050599&sr=1-2


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

If you like "Rizzoli and Isles" -- or the idea of two strong female leads -- you'll probably like DOUBLEBACK. In fact, Tess Gerritsen, the author of the Rizzoli and Isles books, blurbed DOUBLEBACK, saying:

"Libby Hellmann knows how to reel in a reader, and she does it expertly in Doubleback. One of the tensest opening scenes ever written is just the introduction to a true puzzler of a thriller."

http://www.amazon.com/Doubleback-ebook/dp/B002SG7OWG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279889330&sr=8-3


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Since there are so many new people on the Kindle Boards, (yup, I read all the intros and welcomes), I would be "thrilled" if you took a look.










http://www.amazon.com/Doubleback-ebook/dp/B002SG7OWG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1285185904&sr=8-2

and









http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-ebook/dp/B001UE8J4Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Hope you'll check them out!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

With all the discussion about the "sweet spot" re ebook pricing, I just lowered the prices of EASY INNOCENCE and DOUBLEBACK to $2.99.

Enjoy!




_--created image links. Betsy_


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Libby, welcome to the boards. I'm probably newer at this than you. Your books just went on my TBR list.

Debra


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Debra. I think you're doing fine. Now I'm running over to check out yours!


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

HI Libby,
I have spent my whole adult life reading thriller fiction with only male protagonists.  I am eager to check out your work with female protagonists.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Jack. I think-- at least I hope --  you'll find a woman's sensibility but plenty of suspense. They're very different books... EASY INNOCENCE takes place in an affluent suburb of Chicago; DOUBLEBACK starts in Chicago but moves to Southern Arizona (on the border) for the last third.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

HI, all. Just wanted to let you know that DOUBLEBACK will be featured at http://dailycheapreads.com/ Thursday Nov. 4 and Friday Nov. 5. The posting goes up at 5 pm Central time. Hope you'll check it out...! Thanks.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Libby,

Your books sound great. I'm looking forward to reading about your female sleuths.  Do you also write for Five Star?  Your name sounds familiar?  : ) 

All best wishes,
Karen


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

HI, Karen. No, I dont write for Five Star (although I know it well), but I have been published by Bleak House and also Poisoned Pen Press. You?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Libby,

i've added your book to my TBR list. Sounds similar to my book! 

Can't wait to dig in.
Good luck

Mel


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Mel... appreciate it. Now I'm off to see yours...


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Libby,

I write for Five Star.  I thought I saw your name on our authors' loop.  

It's so nice to meet you.  If you look around here, you'll find a lot of us (trad published) are releasing our backlist to Kindle etc.  As I typed that, I'm wondering if I may have come across your name at Backlist Ebooks?  : )  I'm also listed there.  Does it sound like I get around?  : ) 

I hope all is well with you.  I'm looking forward to reading your books.  

With all best wishes,

Karen


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

You DO get around, Karen. And yes, I am also on Backlist e-books. How cool! Hopefully, we can meet in person sometime... thanks for noticing... I'll check yours out now...


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL - Libby.  It would be great to meet sometime. Maybe at one of the conferences.  I wish you all the best with your Kindle releases.  We're in a new publishing world! :  )

Karen


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

There's a thread on the Amazon Forums about 1st paragraphs, and how they need to grab you right away. So I thought I'd post the first graf of my two crime thrillers... Let me know what you think.


Panic has a way of defining an individual. It scrapes the soul bare, strips away pretense, reveals the core of the human spirit. It's hard to dissemble when fear crawls up your throat, your heart stampedes like a herd of wild animals, and your skin burns with the prickly-heat of terror. For the six people thrown together in a Loop office building on a hot June day, the moments they shared would reveal parts of themselves they had not known existed.


Long after she moved on, she would remember the smells. Her eyes, she kept closed-she'd never been a watcher, and most of the time there wasn't anything worth looking at. But the smells were always there. Sometimes she made a game out of it. She could usually tag them by their aftershave. Brut. Old Spice. The man who reeked of Opium. Those were easy. It was when they didn't bother to clean up, when their greasy hair or body odor or foul breath made her gag, that it got hard. Then she stopped playing the game and took shallow breaths through her mouth.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Haven't posted the links to my Kindleboard Author pages... and I really should have, a long time ago. So... here they are.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001UE8J4Y

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B002SG7OWG


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Valentine's Day Special!
Because I heart readers, I've lowered the price on both DOUBLEBACK and EASY INNOCENCE to 99 cents! Limited time only. 
How can you refuse?

Enjoy.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought both, thanks!

Melissa


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so much, Melissa. Hope you like them, and Happy Heart Day.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't believe I haven't updated my thread in 4 months! That's got to be some kind of record. I've been experimenting with price and am pleased to report both crime fiction thrillers are back to 99 cents each. At least for "beach read" season. Hope you'll take a look, if you haven't already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Libby!  I snagged them both for my TBR pile.


Betsy


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, everyone. I just found out that EASY INNOCENCE has been chosen by the Mystery and Suspense Group over at Shelfari as their Book of the MOnth. There will be a discussion about it starting September, 2011.

I'd be delighted for those of you who've read it to join in. Just go to:

http://www.shelfari.com/groups/84079/discussions/384220/August-Book-Discussion---Easy-Innocence-by-Libby-Fischer-Hellman

To sign up. This was a very personal book for me. It has to do with teenage girls and the lengths they go (and it's pretty far) for approval from their peers. It's set on the North Shore of Chicago, which is generally an affluent area. I kind of pick up the carpet and show you what's going on behind the lovely houses and yards.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

DOUBLEBACK is 99 cents for all of September. Like Rizzoli and Isles. But darker. Blurbed by Tess Gerritsen and C.J. Box. Two strong female characters. A mystery/thriller.



And don't miss TOXICITY, the prequel, which I'll talk about in another thread.


----------

